

Never Create in a Bubble - ktrgardiner
http://katygardiner.com/creating-in-bubble.html

======
irobinson
I was ready to discount this as one of the most meaningless and vapid things I
had ever read, but then I realized that she wasn't referring to economics
bubbles.

